# shipping back to the uk



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, does anyone have any experience of shipping household goods back to the UK?? Would not need a full container just 'part' for a few items.. 

Any info or experiences greatly appreciated.. Many thanks..


----------

